# Usb hdd не могу писать

## AnDeV

Доброго времени суток.

В КДЕ сделал автомаунт всех USB вещей и на первый взгляд вроде бы все нормально.

Но из всего я только могу скопировать файлы и все а удалить или изменить или дописать на USB HDD я не могу.

Подскажите в чем проблема ?

Формат винчестера HTFS

----------

## Laitr Keiows

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NTFS-3G

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/NTFS-3G

----------

